# Current Tesla LDU Options



## rjmcdermott81 (Aug 14, 2019)

Jumping head first into an EV build and wanted to share the research I've done with others as well as open it up for any edits/recommendations. I went through and tried to capture all the current commercial options available for Tesla drivetrains. 

I'm leaning toward the opensource route myself because of cost, customizability, and longterm flexibility, but each option seems to have it's merit. 


*Open Source (Ebay + EVBMW)*
*Control Method: * EVBMW PCB
*Total Price (Base Drive): * $4,140*
*Total Price (Base Drive + Quaife): * $6,140*
*Total Price (Performance Drive): * $5,140*
*Total Price (Performance Drive + Quaife): * $7,140*
*Includes: *
Damien Logic board: $739.20 shipped
Used Tesla drive unit (Base): $3,000 shipped
Used Tesla drive unit (Performance): $4,000 shipped e46 Pedal: $100
Low voltage wiring/miscellaneous: $200
Optional Quaife Differential: $2,000
 
*Comments: *This options requires you to do quite a bit of research on your own and support is provided by the Openinverter forum. It isn't plug and play out of the box. Prices estimated based on Ebay auctions September 2019.

If you get into a jam Damien offers paid support in a few forms - single email (€10), 30 minute support call (€60), or a full day (
€450).



*HSR Motors (057 Technologies) *
*Control Method: * Outside controller talking to Tesla board
*Total Price (Base Drive): * $7,999
*Total Price (Base Drive + Quaife): *
*Total Price (Performance Drive): * $10,999
*Total Price (Performance Drive + Quaife): *
*Includes: *
(1) Large Tesla Drive Unit - BASE (refurbished)
(1) 057 Technology Drive Unit Controller
(1) Accelerator Pedal (Dual hall-effect)
(1) Basic low-voltage wiring (controller, motor, pedal, etc)
(1) High-voltage wires with connections for drive unit
(1) Instructions, pinouts, protocols for controller, etc
 
*Comments: *
 
*EV Controls *
*Control Method: * Outside controller talking to Tesla board
*Total Price (Base Drive): * $6,799*
*Total Price (Base Drive + Quaife): * $8,799*
*Total Price (Performance Drive): * $7,799*
*Total Price (Performance Drive + Quaife): * $9,799*
*Includes: * 
The EV Controls T-1C Controller that communicates with the inverter over the CAN bus, and will allow you to do the following;
-Engage drive, neutral and reverse modes via the 7″ touchscreen,
-Adjust peak power output and regenerative braking power levels via the touchscreen,
-Display the following data on the 7″ touchscreen;
-Drive mode (D, N ,R)
-Traction pack voltage (HV)
-Inverter 12V supply voltage
-Accelerator position
-Stator current
-Actual power in kilowatts, positive or negative (regenerative braking)
-Max power limit
-Max regen power limit
-Five internal inverter temperature readings
-Vehicle speed (user adjustable scaling to account for wheel diameter)
-Current brake pedal and regen state
-Diagnostic data.

$3499 for everything listed above.
*Comments: * Requires pedal and low voltage wiring added to the price.

I don't see customizability to other gauges so I believe you need to be satisfied with the 7"" screen output.

Limited to S-85 and P-85 drive units
 
*Stealth EV*
*Control Method: * EVBMW PCB
*Total Price (Base Drive): * $7,800
*Total Price (Base Drive + Quaife): *
*Total Price (Performance Drive): *
*Total Price (Performance Drive + Quaife): *
*Includes: * Tesla Base Rear Drive Unit: Drive units removed from Tesla Model S and Model X vehicles with less than 25,000 Miles. Each drive unit houses an AC induction propulsion 3-Phase/4-Pole motor that can spin up to 16,000 RPM in large drive units and 18,000 RPM in low power and front drive units. The housing also includes the controller w/ Inverter and differential. Each drive unit comes with our own Stealth EV Controller Board replacement that allows for CANbus communication with any BMS, VCU, Hall Throttle, and switchgear. Wi-Fi access also comes standard for “in the field” or “on the fly” controller adjustments, no longer requiring USB connectivity or proprietary equipment.
*Comments: * Appears to be a drive unit with the EVBMW (Damien's) board installed. Requires pedal and low voltage wiring added to the price.
 
*Zero EV*
*Control Method: * Replacement PCB - based on EVBMW but further customized by Zero EV
*Total Price (Base Drive): * $12,159
*Total Price (Base Drive + Quaife): * $13,509
*Total Price (Performance Drive): * $17,086
*Total Price (Performance Drive + Quaife): * $18,436
*Includes: * Large Standard Drive Unit, Zero EV Control System, Open Diff, Drive Shaft Stumps, Display, Throttle, Gear Selector & Low Voltage Junction Box with Loom.

Options:
Performace Large Drive Unit 150BHP increase £3,995
Quaife ABT Limited Slip Diff (Highley recommended) £1095*when bought with drive unit kit.
Quaife Spool Locked Diff (for drif/ off road use only) £750*when bought with drive unit kit.
Drive Unit Coolant System Upgrade £795
 
*Comments: *
 
*EV West Drop in Unit*
*Control Method: * Outside controller talking to Tesla board
*Total Price (Base Drive): * $11,900
*Total Price (Base Drive + Quaife): *
*Total Price (Performance Drive): *
*Total Price (Performance Drive + Quaife): *
*Includes: * Includes: Tesla motor, inverter, gear box, dash display and control unit (EV Controls), throttle pedal, throttle pedal plug and pins, brake switch, brake switch plug and pins, encoder plug and pins, inverter plug and pins, axle clips, 2 axles, pre-charge relay, and pre-charge resistor.
*Comments: * Looks to be the EV Controls controller with a drive unit and all the trimmings to make it go out of the gate.

I don't see customizability to other gauges so I believe you need to be satisfied with the 7"" screen output.

Limited to S-85 and P-85 drive units
 
*EV Shop EU*
*Control Method: * EVBMW PCB
*Total Price (Base Drive): * $12,165
*Total Price (Base Drive + Quaife): *
*Total Price (Performance Drive): *
*Total Price (Performance Drive + Quaife): *
*Includes: * This kit includes the Tesla motor, inverter, gear box, power cables and drive shafts. And, Damian’s EVBMW inverter board.
*Comments: * Looks like they are basically packaging a used drive unit with Damian's inverter board installed.
 
*EVTV.me*
*Control Method: * Outside controller talking to Tesla board
*Total Price (Base Drive): *
*Total Price (Base Drive + Quaife): * $16,995
*Total Price (Performance Drive): *
*Total Price (Performance Drive + Quaife): *
*Includes: *
Tested and refurbished Drive Unit Motor/Inverter/Gearbox Assembly from salvaged Tesla Model S with Quaife ATB Differential installed.
GEVCU Controller with Tesla control software
Wiring harness
EVIC Tesla Display from Andromeda Interface
PKP2400 CAN Control Switch Panel for Tesla Drive Unit
IVTSCALE 1000Amp current/voltage sensor
Custom Speedhut CAN Gage set for Tesla Drive Unit
 
*Comments: *
 

_*These prices estimated using ebay prices for some of the hardware to make it a more complete solution for comparison._


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Two things to note:
1. the Opensource option requires you to be somewhat knowledgeable, or atleast take alot of time reading through the documentation. Support is only via the openinverter forum. 

2. Zero-EV (yes i do work for them), the board is based of the Opensource design and so is the software. However it has been forked off to be further refined and additional features added.

I believe when looking at the option, the main decision needs to be; Do i want to learn how to make the Tesla motor work or do I just want to buy something that works out of the box.


----------



## rjmcdermott81 (Aug 14, 2019)

Tomdb said:


> Two things to note:
> 1. the Opensource option requires you to be somewhat knowledgeable, or atleast take alot of time reading through the documentation. Support is only via the openinverter forum.
> 
> 2. Zero-EV (yes i do work for them), the board is based of the Opensource design and so is the software. However it has been forked off to be further refined and additional features added.
> ...


Thanks for the input - I'll update the main post for future readers. I agree with your comment about the main decision and I'll add to it a bit - I think many of us choose the open source route if we plan to do more than one EV swap. If you're doing just one, the time commitment might not be worth the learning curve. Buy a sorted reliable configuration.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Even the open inverter guys have a post explaining what you should think about beforing buying a board.

https://openinverter.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=256


----------



## Tony Bogs (Apr 12, 2014)

Coming, don't know how soon: my inexpensive ECONOMYFDU board for a basic DIY SCRAPYARD BUILD.

Get your FDU, main contactor etc. from the SCRAPYARD and replace the controller board in the FDU. I can pick from 3 FDUs on the shelf at local online scrappers.

Setup as a CANBUS system for an integral conversion approach.
Aims to uitilze low cost open source (duino) boards where possible.


----------



## rjmcdermott81 (Aug 14, 2019)

I just noticed paid consultancy services listed on the EVBMW site and added them to the list above. Prices seem very reasonable.


----------



## LeeMalo (May 1, 2019)

There is another company in New Jersey that has a very simple system. Great MCU options and motor controller for what I see . The Guy that did the Audi S5 TESLA motor conversion is running this system now I believe. 


https://polykup.com/vcu 

or

https://polykup.com


----------



## joekitch (Sep 13, 2013)

rjmcdermott81 said:


> I don't see customizability to other gauges so I believe you need to be satisfied with the 7"" screen output.


quick anecdote, i'm planning to go the T1-C route since it seems incredibly capable and drop-in and a p85 motor is what i wanted anyway:

i emailed them a few months ago and they ARE working on an android powered, customizable satellite display to use for your gauges
they're focusing on making it work with the tesla small (front) drive unit as well, and the model 3 motor is on their roadmap for later. Exciting stuff


----------



## vaijab (Nov 3, 2020)

Tomdb said:


> Two things to note:
> 1. the Opensource option requires you to be somewhat knowledgeable, or atleast take alot of time reading through the documentation. Support is only via the openinverter forum.
> 
> 2. Zero-EV (yes i do work for them), the board is based of the Opensource design and so is the software. However it has been forked off to be further refined and additional features added.
> ...


The Damien's code is licensed under GPLv3, technically you're supposed to open source any modifications you made to the original code if you use it for commercial purposes. It's open source for a reason and to be fair I have never heard Zero EV talk about Damien's work in any of the youtube videos or on the website. I think it would only be fair for Zero EV to open source the changes they made, don't you think?


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

vaijab said:


> The Damien's code is licensed under GPLv3, technically you're supposed to open source any modifications you made to the original code if you use it for commercial purposes. It's open source for a reason and to be fair I have never heard Zero EV talk about Damien's work in any of the youtube videos or on the website. I think it would only be fair for Zero EV to open source the changes they made, don't you think?


The back story does not get shared alot, Damien was employed (Payed for his time) by Zero-EV to create the code. From the start there were two branches the open source one AND the Zero-EV own one.


----------



## vaijab (Nov 3, 2020)

Tomdb said:


> The back story does not get shared alot, Damien was employed (Payed for his time) by Zero-EV to create the code. From the start there were two branches the open source one AND the Zero-EV own one.


Hehe, there is always the back story . Cool, good to know, however I would still look into the legal aspects of this, because pretty much anyone can sue Zero EV for GPLv3 violation (not saying you definitely are though). Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

vaijab said:


> Hehe, there is always the back story . Cool, good to know, however I would still look into the legal aspects of this, because pretty much anyone can sue Zero EV for GPLv3 violation (not saying you definitely are though). Thanks for the explanation.


PolyKup Took 5 k from me and never delivered a working product. 6 months of asking nicely, bitching , begging please spread the word far and wide, don’t do business with these scammers…


----------



## Zachary Blum (11 mo ago)

Lowcoe said:


> PolyKup Took 5 k from me and never delivered a working product. 6 months of asking nicely, bitching , begging please spread the word far and wide, don’t do business with these scammers…





Lowcoe said:


> PolyKup Took 5 k from me and never delivered a working product. 6 months of asking nicely, bitching , begging please spread the word far and wide, don’t do business with these scammers…


Well, looks like that does it for me on Polykup. There displays look phenomenal and relatively easily to integrate but if they arent delivering products than it doesn't matter. I wanted to buy within the next 2 - 3 months, can you provide any more details?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

There's an a live thread on it right now with all the details including current communications. Take it there.


----------



## rjmcdermott81 (Aug 14, 2019)

A quick update from my side after doing this original post several years ago. I went down the openinverter path and it was a great option in 2019. It allowed me to handle all the other parts of my build, get a great understanding of EVs, and get my car running with a Tesla drive inexpensively. 

I hit a crossroads where I was still messing around with settings on the openinverter and experiencing overcurrent errors (car would shut down). At that point, I was just ready to drive this car I'd spent so much time on so I decided to go another route. Now the AEM option is out there, and I was attracted by a big name stepping into the game. I now have the AEM setup installed and once I got everything configured it works flawlessly.


----------

